# Can I keep Snakes and Geckos In Glass Fish Tanks?



## Baker1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm wondering if I can keep snakes and geckos in glass fish tanks and possibly modify them a little for there needs? I'm wanting the setup to be as cheap as possible to get me started.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

This'll be interesting.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Short answer is yes, providing the lid is tight-fitting to stop escapees, while at the same time well ventilated. I keep my African fat tailed gecko in a fish tank and have done for nearly 5 years now with no issues.

However, which species of snake/gecko you'd like may play a part in whether or not a fish tank is suitable... what are you planning on keeping?


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

I've done it before but didn't like it so got all new exo terra as I preferred the doors on the front and not on the top (too lazy to convert) :whistling2:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

As above.... also, just to add the obvious... not in the same tank... you'll end up with one fat snake : victory:


----------



## redbull23 (Oct 15, 2012)

you have to make sure there are plenty hides for the snake as they dont like to be out in the open. I dont know about geckos but i know some lizards suffer from nose rub as they dont understand glass. As cheaply as possible isnt recommended though you need to make sure you have the correct equipment and if they had to go to the vet for whatever reason you will have to be able to pay for that too.


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

I have seen it done perfectly and I have seen it done...well the only place for it was the bin.


What geckos/snakes are you planning to put in these tanks (separately I hope  ) ?

As long as you adjust it to their personal needs and modify it correctly then go for it... : victory:


----------



## Baker1 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm planning to start with the easy species like Leopard Geckos and Crested Geckos. The snakes would be corn snakes or boas.

Yes they will be kept separate and would a heat mat only be needed to heat the tanks?


----------



## redbull23 (Oct 15, 2012)

well with boas you have to worry about humidity etc as well as the temperatures you'll need a dimming system or thermostat as well as a temperature gauge pref digital (for any rep). Couldnt tell you about geckos as no experience. but its not just a matter of tank, heat mat, good to go.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't use a heat mat for cresties, so I'd strike those off your list to be honest.

No experience with snakes so couldn't comment.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Heatmats would be fine for Leopard geckos - don't know about snakes. BUT, you must make sure the temperature of the mat is controlled by a thermostat. Otherwise you could end up with cooked geckos or a cracked tank.


----------

